# PC Lüfter mit Batterie betreiben?



## Wadde (17. April 2010)

*PC Lüfter mit Batterie betreiben?*

Hallo,

da der Sommer auch nicht grad kalt wird und es im Klassenzimmer manchmal auch fast 30°C heiß wird mit Sonneneinstrahlung möchte ich mir ein Pc Lüfter kaufen und dieser als Lüfter dienen soll.Dies sollte alles in ein möglichst kleines Gehäuse rein, das problem ist halt nur noch die Stromversorgung.Per Batterie funktioniert es, aber es wird dann teuer, da die Batterie immer leer ist, oder gibt es eine aufladbare 9-12Volt batterie?Wenn dann würde ich es gerne per Strombetreiben, der Overhead projektor ist eigentlich direkt vor meinem Tisch und da gibt es einen Stromstecker, denn ich gerne nutzen würde.Leider habe ich keinen Trafo gefunden -.- . Könntet ihr mir helfen einen Weg zu finden, den Pc Lüfter zu betreiben?.Eine Idee wäre da noch: Ich könnte ja auch eine Lüftersteurung einbauen(halt mit einem einzigen Drehregler und/oder aussschalter).


----------



## Special_Flo (17. April 2010)

*AW: PC Lüfter mit Batterie betreiben?*

Guten Tag,
du kannst dir ja nen Akku holen z.B.
 Conrad akku

UNd die dann benutzen um den Lüfter anzutreiben.

Und nen Ladegerät kannste auch nehmen..

mfg Flo


----------



## God-Among-Insects (17. April 2010)

*AW: PC Lüfter mit Batterie betreiben?*

´Kauf dir ein 12V Netzeil z.B für Notebook (gibts für 15€ beim Conrad) schneid den Anschluss ab, abisolier die Leitungen verbinde + Leitungen und - Leitungen und fertig.
ich hab versucht mit 8 Battierien Kaltlichtkathoden zu betreiben.kannst du vergessen da die 8 Battieren praktisch nur 11,1V erreichen (rechnerisch 12V)


----------



## Wadde (17. April 2010)

*AW: PC Lüfter mit Batterie betreiben?*

Hab ja ganze Zeit nach kleinen Netzteilen gesucht fand aber fast nichts davon,fand immer 12V zu 30V,aber ich suche genau das gegenteil und das möglichst klein, so etwa drum dran alles umgefähr 45% eines A4 Blattes und die höhe sollte maximal ein Viertel des Blattes getragen.

@Special_Flo kannst du mal so sagen wieviel Stunden das ausreichen könnte mit einem Noiseblocker 40mm und dieser Batterie die du reingestellt hast?Oder mit diesem KLICK


----------



## God-Among-Insects (17. April 2010)

*AW: PC Lüfter mit Batterie betreiben?*

VOLTCRAFT SW 800 Einstl Stecker-Schaltn im Conrad Online Shop
da kannst du 6 verschiedene Spannungen einstellen und kostet fast nix!


----------



## Wadde (17. April 2010)

*AW: PC Lüfter mit Batterie betreiben?*

Jetzt muss man halt nur noch drähte irgendwie damit verkabeln.Oder kannst du mir sagen, wie man das machen könnte mit dem Adapter?


----------



## Prince_of_Darkness (17. April 2010)

*AW: PC Lüfter mit Batterie betreiben?*

also ich hab mal 2 9V batterien genommen in reihe geschaltet und dann n lüfter drangepackt gibt ordentlichen wind 
funktioniert ist nur nicht allzu praktisch...


----------



## Wadde (17. April 2010)

*AW: PC Lüfter mit Batterie betreiben?*

und wie lange ?

Meine Idee:

40mm Lüfter (oder mehr)
Noiseblocker speedcontrol
USB Kabel
USB Ladegerät

Lüfter mit der Lüftersteuerung verbinden die andere Seite die normalerweise zum Mainboard geht das Kabel aufschneiden+ und - jeweils mit dem USB Kabel verbinden ,das andere Ende in ein USB Ladegerät stecken und dann in die Steckdose.Das Alles soll in ein Holz gehäuse rein das 10cm lang 5-7cm hoch und 4-5cm tief ist.
Alltagstauglich?


----------



## God-Among-Insects (18. April 2010)

*AW: PC Lüfter mit Batterie betreiben?*

versteh nicht was du mit dem USB Kabel willst.kannst dir auch eine Lüfterkabelverlängerung basteln die lang genug ist.
beim Netzteil einfach den Stecker abschneiden und die Leitung abisolieren oder das gegenstück vom Stecker also das "männliche Teil" dazu kaufen und Lüfter drauflöten.wenn du Conrad oder isoein Geschäft in deiner Nähe hast würd ich einfach nachfragen.


----------



## Wadde (18. April 2010)

*AW: PC Lüfter mit Batterie betreiben?*

Hab mir jetzt was neues ausgedacht.

Lüfter mit Lüftersteuerung verbinden das andere Ende also + und - mit einem Netzteil verbinden(ist von meinem Telefon hat 9V und 500mA) und dann in die Steckdose.Werde hoffentlich irgendwo noch ein dünneres Netzteil besorgen.


----------



## God-Among-Insects (18. April 2010)

*AW: PC Lüfter mit Batterie betreiben?*

aso jetzt hab ichs verstanden.du willst mit dem Netzteil eine Lüftersteuerung betreiben oder?


----------



## nick9499 (18. April 2010)

*AW: PC Lüfter mit Batterie betreiben?*

Nimm doch einfach ein Multistecker und verbinde den mit den Lüfter. bei solchen Multitrafos kann man normaler weise auch die Voltzahl einstellen, so kannst du die Drehzahl erhöhen.           STECKERNETZGERÄT PA 500 TWIST im Conrad Online Shop

so ein zu Beispiel, einfach denn Adapter abschneiden und mit ner Lüsterklemme am Lüfter befestigen.


----------



## Wadde (19. April 2010)

*AW: PC Lüfter mit Batterie betreiben?*

dann geh ich mal auf den Flohmarkt und schau mich da mal um, die idee USB zu haben kommt daher, dass ich den auch am PC Zuhause/In der schule nutzen kann..

@God: Eine Lüftersteuerung für den Lüfter nur ,wo normalerweise das Kabel in das Mainboard reinkommt, aufschneiden oder 2 Kabel dranlöten die zum Netzteil gehen.

Versuch mal das am besten als Prototype mit dem Netzstecker und danach möglicherweise den als USB Ventilator zu betreiben, wohlgemerkt auch 2 Batterie Fächer einzubauen mit AN/AUS schalter für den Lüfter.


----------



## djnoob (19. April 2010)

*AW: PC Lüfter mit Batterie betreiben?*



God-Among-Insects schrieb:


> VOLTCRAFT SW 800 Einstl Stecker-Schaltn im Conrad Online Shop
> da kannst du 6 verschiedene Spannungen einstellen und kostet fast nix!



Ich hatte auch schon von den Dingern. Sind einfach nur Schrott. Liefern alles andere an Spannungen, als das was man einstellt. Bei mir lieferte er statt 12v 18v . 

Am besten du schließt sie direkt am NT des PC. Der vorteil ist auch einersteits, das du keine 2. Stromquelle als Stromfresser hast.


----------



## Wadde (19. April 2010)

*AW: PC Lüfter mit Batterie betreiben?*

@djnoob: Ich möchte es halt mitnehmen in die schule und es dort betreiben.


----------



## djnoob (19. April 2010)

*AW: PC Lüfter mit Batterie betreiben?*

Achsüü.
Schau mal, gut und günstig und power ohne ende


----------



## God-Among-Insects (19. April 2010)

*AW: PC Lüfter mit Batterie betreiben?*

ARCTIC COOLING ARCTIC BREEZE USB-VENTI. im Conrad Online Shop

die beste Lösung


----------



## Wadde (19. April 2010)

*AW: PC Lüfter mit Batterie betreiben?*

@djnoob: ich meinte so ein Netzteil, wo alles drin ist.
@God: Ist schon gut,aber läuft das auch mit Batterien und mit der Lüftersteuerung hab ich aber viel mehr möglichkiten.Hab gerade USb ausprobiert an einem kleinen Motor.Resultat: die ersten beiden Pins verbinden , den 3 auslasen und den 4. wieder nehmen und der motor läuft nur zeigt Windows immer an das neue Hardware gefunden worden ist


----------



## God-Among-Insects (19. April 2010)

*AW: PC Lüfter mit Batterie betreiben?*

Problem ist das USB nur 5V zur Verfügung stellt.ob dir das reicht bei 30 grad?
wir haben mal aus langweille meinen alten Aerocool 1400mm Lüfter an ein netzteil angeschlossen.der Lüfter hält ca 29Volt dauerhaft aus!!! bei 31V is der Motor durchgebrannt xD aber die Luftfördermenge war extrem


----------



## !_!Mr.Q!_! (20. April 2010)

*AW: PC Lüfter mit Batterie betreiben?*

ihr habt ideen


----------



## bingo88 (20. April 2010)

*AW: PC Lüfter mit Batterie betreiben?*

Was ist denn mit nem 12V Blei-Akku? Die haben idR genug Power, um auch ne längere Session durchzuhalten. Und die gibt es auch in handlichen Größen 

z. B. so eins hier: Bleiakku 12 V/4,5 Ah im Conrad Online Shop

brauchst allerdings auch nen spez. Ladegerät, dass für Blei-Akkus geeignet ist.


----------



## Wadde (20. April 2010)

*AW: PC Lüfter mit Batterie betreiben?*

Warum so billig nee aber Blei batterie .. sicher bin ich mir aber nicht ganz,

Ich nehme doch lieber eine 9V Batterie mit 2x AA Batterien, ergibt dann 12 V, hab zum glück einen Batterie halter dafür.(Soetwas nur mit Drähten, edit: drähte kaputt, werde wohl soetwas brauchen,muss dann nur noch drähte dran knipsen, drankleben).

Ich mach mal ne Liste was ich(man) alles brauchen:

Batteriehalter 2xAA
Stöpsel für oberiges(da + und - ja vertauscht werden müssen)
Batteriehalter für 9V
Noiseblocker Blacksilent Fan XR2
Noiseblocker Speedcontrol
Ein Gehäuse, in dem Fall nehme ich wohl biegsames Plastik o.ä. und als Boden Holz.


----------



## God-Among-Insects (20. April 2010)

*AW: PC Lüfter mit Batterie betreiben?*

Batteriehalter hab ich mir auch geholt für 2x 4AA Batterien die sind gut.brauchst bloß alles in Reihe schalten dann gehts einwandfrei (bei mir sind aber keine 12V angekommen sondern nur 11V leider)


----------



## Wadde (20. April 2010)

*AW: PC Lüfter mit Batterie betreiben?*

1V verlustleistung naja 8Batterien kosten ja nur 1€ und sollte für einen Tag reichen.


----------



## Pikus (20. April 2010)

*AW: PC Lüfter mit Batterie betreiben?*

vielleicht wäre das auch was für dich: Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Phobya Netzadapter 230V auf 4Pin Molex inkl. Euro und UK Stecker Phobya Externes Netzteil 230V auf 4Pin Molex 24 Watt inkl. Euro/UK Stecker 84006
allerdings kann man dort nicht die spannung ändern.
vorteil ist jedoch, dass du nicht viel kabel auseinander machen und neu verbinden musst etc, sondern den lüfter nur anschliessen musst.


----------



## Wadde (20. April 2010)

*AW: PC Lüfter mit Batterie betreiben?*

Leider zu groß,werde wohl alles mit USB verbinden und dann einen USB Adapter nutzen, den der ist kleiner.


----------



## Iceti (20. April 2010)

*AW: PC Lüfter mit Batterie betreiben?*

Nimm aber lieber einen größeren Lüfter. ICh denk mal so ein 60mm bringt nicht genug Luftstom. Du willst das Teil ja sicher auf den Tisch stellen und dir nicht 30cm vor den Kopf halten. Ich würde einen 120 oder 140 mm lüfter nehmen. Der braucht dann auch nicht so hochtourig laufen um Leistung zu bringen. Sonst meckern die Lehrer wenns zu laut ist


----------



## Wadde (20. April 2010)

*AW: PC Lüfter mit Batterie betreiben?*

Aber was denken sich die Lehrer wenn sie so ein großen Lüfter vor der Nase haben(1reihe vorm Pult)nehmen sie mir das entweder weg oder die eltern sollen es abholen(ist schon mal passiert, so einem Fußball lüfter .riesig.).Ich hab ja selber Rotorblätter zuhause und auch 2 ventilatoren aber der Motor ist zu laut, darum mach ich das hier alles.


----------



## FloH 31 (21. April 2010)

*AW: PC Lüfter mit Batterie betreiben?*

Moin,
sorry, wenn ich den Thread hier für meine Frage missbrauche aber ich wollte mir auch mal son schicken Pc Lüfter basteln. Dazzu habe ich hier noch nen alten Boxed-kühler und x- Netzteile.

Das Problem ist: wo steck ich was ran?
das pwm-kabel ist 4 polig und von einem intel 775 boxed.
ich habe gelesen, dass schwarz: Masse ; gelb: 12v ; grün: tacho ; blau: pwm  ist nur kann ich mit den Begriffen herzlich wenig anfangen.^^


----------



## Wadde (21. April 2010)

*AW: PC Lüfter mit Batterie betreiben?*

Meinst du die in die Reihenfolge bringen ?


----------



## FloH 31 (21. April 2010)

*AW: PC Lüfter mit Batterie betreiben?*

Das Problem ist, dass ich ja beim netzteil nur + und - habe (oder?). Beim Pwm-teil habe ich aber 4 Pins. Die Frage ist also, welche der 4 Pins sind + und - ? Bei mir hat noch nichts wirklich funktioniert.


----------



## rebel4life (24. April 2010)

*AW: PC Lüfter mit Batterie betreiben?*

Du musst nur + und - verbinden, PWM und den Rest wirst du nicht brauchen. 

Kauf dir bei Pollin ein billiges Universal Steckernetzteil, kostet vieleicht 3-4€, ich würde da keine 15€ bei der Apotheke Conrad liegen lassen.


----------



## NCphalon (24. April 2010)

*AW: PC Lüfter mit Batterie betreiben?*

Glaub die richtige Formulierung der Antwort wäre eher "+ = 12V, - = Masse"


----------



## rebel4life (26. April 2010)

*AW: PC Lüfter mit Batterie betreiben?*

Wir können den Bezugspunkt auf 12V legen, dann hat man 0V und -12V. Merkst was? Einfach formuliert hilft es dem TS, so würde er vollkommen durcheinander kommen...


----------



## Wadde (26. April 2010)

*AW: PC Lüfter mit Batterie betreiben?*

Hab jetzt mal meinen alten Ventilator gepimpt^^
http://www.imagebanana.com/view/vr3di23b/Foto0576.jpg
http://www.imagebanana.com/view/n93jt41/Foto0577.jpg
http://www.imagebanana.com/view/r4kfqgls/Foto0578.jpg
http://www.imagebanana.com/view/7nnf6dg4/Foto0579.jpg


----------

